# Countdown Uhr und Kreisbalken animieren



## ubijza (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
habe ein folgendes Problem bzw. zwei im After Effects:
1.Ich will eine Countdown Uhr einbauen (was an sich gar nicht so schwer ist Effekt ? Text ? Zahlen), aber die Zahlen sollen im Formtext da stehen. Sprich an einem Pfad ausgerichtet. Es gibt Text bei Effekt-> Text denn man am Pfad ausrichten kann, aber denn kann man, so weit ich weis, runter zählen lassen.
2.Habe einen Rind-Objekt und denn will ich , ab 12 Uhr beginnend, aufdecken lassen, so das quasi ein Kreis gezeichnet wird. So wie einige Ladebalken bei einigen Programmen die als Kreis dargestellt werden. Habe es mit Write On (Malen animieren) – Funktion ausprobiert. Es geht halbwegs, aber was mich stört ist die Tatsache , dass der Pinsel, der den Balken aufdeckt, rund ist. Somit wächst der Balken auch mit abgerundeten Enden auf beiden Seiten.
Gibt es eine smartere Funktion für so was? Also ich hätte mir z.b so ein Torten-Diagramm-Maske gewünscht, die man einfach mit Grad-Zahl (0-360) wachsen lassen kann. Quasi ein Kreis, bei dem man bestimmen kann, wie viel Grad davon gezeigt werden darf. Habe aber so eine Funktion bzw Maske nicht finden können.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## sight011 (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du es hinbekommst würde mich das Ergebnis mal interessieren 

Mfg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juli 2010)

Also zu Frage 1 kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich sie schlicht und einfach nicht verstanden habe.
Zu Frage 2: Die Lösung ist ein "Radial Wipe", je nach Bedarf noch mit einer Kreismaske.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## meta_grafix (27. Juli 2010)

Moin,

schau Dir DAS mal an.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------

